# Thoughts on the Metropolitan Opera's 2022-2023 season?



## Idomeneus (11 mo ago)

https://futuremet.fandom.com/wiki/2022-2023

The Lohengrin seems like it will be abysmal. I am just glad it is finally being performed at the Met after seven billion years. And, of course, NO LA FORZA DEL DESTINO! We are instead given the same old music and same old feelings of yet another Rigoletto and La Traviata.
Spyres will sing Idomeneo, which will be interesting. I am a big Spyres fan, so I will definitely stay tuned for any clips of his performance. Cherubini's Medea is finally being performed. Cherubini was a WONDERFUL opera composer, and I hope this will lead to more Cherubini appreciation in the United States.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Look for Radvanovsky to be a wonderful "Medea".
Finally, a Gheorghiu showing in Tosca. Her voice still has that wonderful vulnerable throat sound and she sings with beautiful artistry.
I am looking forward to Benjamin Bernheim as the Duke in Rigoletto. I just saw it 2 weeks ago and detested the production (loved Beczala) but I plan to go anyway because I must see his Met debut and he is singing it with Oropesa the night I chose, which, for me, is a plus. I was gypped out of his debut in 2020 as Romeo because of Covid so I am excited after all the talk about this tenor.
About time for a good "Lohengrin." Fingers crossed.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

I too was thrilled to see Lohengrin listed and as I'm waiting for it to load I'm going "stop wishing for Kaufman, Lohengrin is old news for him, it ain't gonna be him" and just before it loads I go "OMG......Oh no.......it can't be Vogt!!!!!". Took me a second to get used to the idea of Beczala but then I thought, that might be right!! I think I'll really look forward to that!

Lady Macbeth, Maybe Medea, overdue on Falstaff.I didn't get extremely excited but I can see some stuff to really enjoy.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Nothing is a stand out there for me. The Falstaff is a good production and has an intriguing cast. I can't see Volle as a Falstaff, but he might surprise me.

N.


----------



## ThaNotoriousNIC (Jun 29, 2020)

I am excited about being able to see Lohengrin live which should be interesting. Briefly skimmed the description about it being a new production with an "atmospheric staging", so will see if it is as edgy to me as the Parsifal from a couple years back.


----------



## Dick Johnson (Apr 14, 2020)

ThaNotoriousNIC said:


> I am excited about being able to see Lohengrin live which should be interesting. Briefly skimmed the description about it being a new production with an "atmospheric staging", so will see if it is as edgy to me as the Parsifal from a couple years back.


The Lohengrin production will have the same director (Francois Girard) as the last Parsifal production and follow the same visual themes (which some have called "post-apocalyptic"). At least this sort of production is sort of neutral with respect to the plot - it ignores the composer's wishes but doesn't beat us over the head with a complete regietheater re-interpretation. It seems more in the spirit of Wieland Wagner than Richard Wagner - but at least it's a long way from La Boheme with astronauts. Maybe I'm old-fashioned, but please bring back a traditional staging of Lohengrin and Parsifal once in a while! Nevertheless, the cast in the new production is excellent and I still very much look forward to seeing it.

Also looking forward to Volle in Falstaff. It will be hard to top Maestri - but Volle will hopefully bring a different energy and gravitas that could work very well.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

It is worth noting that the sanctions on Russia are taking their toll on the upcoming Lohengrin - this from the NY Times...

_The company's decision will also likely mean the end of its collaboration with the Bolshoi, including on a new production of Wagner's "Lohengrin" that is scheduled for next season. The Met was relying on the Bolshoi for the staging's sets and costumes, but now it might have to change course.

"We're scrambling, but I think we'll have no choice but to physically build our own sets and costumes," Mr. Gelb said in an interview on Sunday evening._


----------



## gsdkfasdf (11 mo ago)

I'm definitely looking forward to Medea with Radvanovsky. I might get to go see it too! Medea is definitely one of the roles that I had my fingers crossed for and I'm so happy to see her doing it. 

I'm quite looking forward to Fedora, and I'm interested in hearing Nadine Sierra's Violetta, as well as the Flying Dutchman. I probably won't be able to see the latter though.


----------

